
Stack Overflow bug propagation example - ChuckMcM
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1229641258370355200.html
======
ChuckMcM
Sorry for the twitter unroll but that was what was available. This is an
example of how a bad answer on Stack Overflow propagated into a bug in two
different code bases.

It is an oddly 21st century problem that engineers are not developing
expertise in house, instead they are using the web to make things work. And
engineers that use solutions that work but they don't understand _why_ they
work are putting their entire codebase at risk.

PSA: Please don't do this. Use the web for learning new things but take the
time to _learn_ the thing and verify your learning of it. Don't just cut,
paste, and ship.

~~~
sovok_x
No amount of preaching will change the world that works by law of least
resistance. There will be more of such cases if those code snippets aren't
reviewed somehow while results of the review prioritized over invalid code. It
can be done semi-automatically or manually but this needs architectural
changes on the platform side. Because majority won't suddenly grow conscious
or will to acheive better expertise just because the popular application
failed this way.

